# Kali Tudo?



## Mider (Sep 5, 2021)

Does anyone here do Kali Tudo by the Dog Brothers, if so what’s your opinion of its real world application.


----------



## geezer (Sep 6, 2021)

Mider said:


> Does anyone here do Kali Tudo by the Dog Brothers, if so what’s your opinion of its real world application.


Nope. Never tried it.  Don't know anybody who does it either. However I do like what I see in Crafty Dog's videos (as seen on YouTube). Check out the following:






I mean, at least for me, a guy who did some wrestling as a kid, then focused on Wing Chun and Latosa Escrima... I look at Crafty's stuff and really dig his mind-set.  

Now for "real world application" ....my reality is based on _awareness and avoidance _of street violence. But if you have to go hand-to-hand, Kali Tudo at least seems to include sparring, rolling and pressure testing ...which is all good.


----------

